# ter de/ter que



## MJD

Ontem e hoje o jornalista da RTP Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa foi flagelado no "pelourinho" do sítio linguístico de Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa. Um dos seus erros para qual foi criticado--o uso de "ter que" em vez de "ter de".


Que é que vocês, os falantes nativos de português, acham dessas críticas? É tão comum ouvir falantes de português a dizer: "Eu tenho que fazer...." no sentido da obrigação. É justo criticar uma pessoa por isso? Que é que dizem as gramáticas mais modernas a respeito de tudo isso?


----------



## Lems

MJD said:
			
		

> Ontem e hoje o jornalista da RTP Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa foi flagelado no "pelourinho" do sítio linguístico de Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa. Um dos seus erros para qual foi criticado--o uso de "ter que" em vez de "ter de".
> 
> 
> Que é que vocês, os falantes nativos de português, acham dessas críticas? É tão comum ouvir falantes de português a dizer: "Eu tenho que fazer...." no sentido da obrigação. É justo criticar uma pessoa por isso? Que é que dizem as gramáticas mais modernas a respeito de tudo isso?


Oi MJD!

No português coloquial do Brasil a forma mais comum é o tenho que... Mas parece que estamos mesmo no contra-fluxo da gramática. Como eu acho que a gramática não faz a lingua falada e sim o contrário, eu continuo com o *que*.

Lems
______________
Nós não gostamos do som deles e música de guitarra está em franco desaparecimento. 
_Decca Recording Co., ao rejeitar os Beatles, 1962._


----------



## Outsider

MJD said:
			
		

> Ontem e hoje o jornalista da RTP Marcelo Rebelo de Sousa foi flagelado no "pelourinho" do sítio linguístico de Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa. Um dos seus erros para qual foi criticado--o uso de "ter que" em vez de "ter de".
> 
> 
> Que é que vocês, os falantes nativos de português, acham dessas críticas? É tão comum ouvir falantes de português a dizer: "Eu tenho que fazer...." no sentido da obrigação. É justo criticar uma pessoa por isso? Que é que dizem as gramáticas mais modernas a respeito de tudo isso?


Olhe, MJD, eu costumo distinguir "ter de" de "ter que". No entanto, conheço pessoas cultas, um pouco mais velhas que eu, que dizem "ter que". E, desde que li explicações contraditórias no próprio Ciberdúvidas, desisti de tentar entender o assunto.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

A Gramática Metódica da Língua Portuguesa do falecido prof. Napoleão Mendes de Almeida diz o seguinte:

"*Nota* - Há diferença de sentido entre _ter de_ e _ter que_. _Ter de_ denota necessidade, obrigatoriedade: _Tenho de_ conquistar o poder -- como quem diz: Custe o que custar, conquistarei o poder".

O prof. não concorda com a expressão Ele vai _ter que_ estudar o caso. O _que_ aí, segundo ele, não exerce função nenhuma. Sugere ... _ter de_ estudar...

Outros exemplos denotativos de necessidade, obrigatoriedade:

"Vocês vão _ter de_ analisar e, se possível, resolver a equação".
"_Teriam_, antes, _de_ beijar a terra sagrada para então democratizá-la todos aqueles que a ela aportassem"
"O Sr. Duracell e o Sr. Duncan McLoud _terão de_ lutar entre si para obterem o almejado poder".
"Lems, Outsider e seu Jacinto _têm de_ respirar oxigênio, aliás[1] morreriam".
"Todos _temos de_ respirar (e inspirar). Dã..." --_Que Revelação!_
"Esses caras vão _ter de_ sair daqui em silêncio; se fizerem barulho, vão _ter de_ dançar conforme o próprio barulho".
"_Terão de_ puxar a corda se quiserem erguer o peso -- não soltem essa corda não... Êi... ÊI-ÊI-ÊI! Não deixem esse piano cair não".
"Aí, mermão, vocês _têm de_ dar uma força com esse piano... pesa uma tonelada e meia... acho que vocês conseguem transportá-lo. Vamos ver?"

[1] aliás = _conj._ De outra forma; de outra maneira; do contrário.

_Ter que_ entra em passagens como esta: "Ele _tem_ um caso _que_ estudar". Agora o _que_ funciona como pronome relativo (refere-se a _caso_), com função de objeto direto de _estudar_. P. ex., nas orações "Tudo _tenho que_ fazer" e "Muito _tenho que_ fazer", _tudo_ e _muito_ antecedem o relativo _que_, o qual em ambas as orações atua como objeto direto de _fazer_.

"Assim", insistia o prof., "devemos dizer: _Tenho de_ fazer, _tenho de_ correr, _temos_ todos _de_ morrer ou todos _temos de_ morrer".

"_Hei de_ casar com a Maria / Lá na minha padroeira..." (_Hei_ por _Tenho_)

"_Tenho_ (_hei_) _de_ ir a Jaboatão dos Guardanapos".

"_Tens_ (_hás_) _de_ honrar teu pai e tua mãe".

Veja esta passagem de Vieira (escritor clássico):

"... para se conhecerem os amigos, _haviam_ os homens _de_ morrer primeiro e daí a algum tempo ressuscitar".

"_Haviam_", continua o prof., "está aí empregado por _tinham_, mas, como o segundo verbo é intransitivo (_morrer_), emprega Vieira, com a meticulosidade de quem muito conhece o idioma, a preposição _de_ em vez do pronome _que_, ao qual nenhuma função caberia na frase".

A seguir, o prof. menciona o _Dicionário de Questões Vernáculas_, onde diz ter traduzido _ter de_ e _ter que_ para outros idiomas. Espero nunca _ter de_ levar a mão ao bolso para comprar um. Quem sabe... dessa água não posso dizer "não beberei".

Agora, diga-se a verdade, grassa indiscriminadamente, em todo o território nacional, a construção _ter que_, num processo irreversível, no qual todos os carros obrigam-se, consternados, a andar de marcha-ré, atropelando todo e qualquer gramático que se dispuser a lutar contra essa causa há muito perdida, quando aqueles ao ganharem a guerra perdem a batalha, quando estes ao ganharem a batalha perdem a guerra. E vão todos por terra.

O _ter de_ morreu. Mas sobrevive, morimbundo agora, revivido sempre, nas melhores gramáticas. A (r)evolução acompanha a língua (essa que vai de um canto a outro da bochecha e ainda toca o céu... da boca).


----------



## rwillmsen

Do mesmo artigo (http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pelourinho/jan_abr_05.html):



> Ainda a respeito da Casa da Música, à pergunta da jornalista se já lá tinha ido («Já foi lá?»), o comentador responde: «Não fui dentro, mas estive fora e vi o projecto e tal...» A construção «não fui dentro» aqui utilizada está errada. A construção correcta poderia ser uma destas: «Não entrei», «não vi por dentro», «não estive lá dentro», «não fui lá dentro». «Ir dentro» tem, em calão, outro significado, que não era o pretendido pelo comentador. E «estive fora» também não é a expressão adequada neste contexto, por razões semelhantes.


----------



## MJD

Aparentemente o Marcelo cometeu aqueles erros depois de criticar o português dalguns políticos.  

Quem tem telhado de vidro não deve atirar pedras ao vizinho.  Senão, apanhas no pelourinho....de Ciberdúvidas.


----------



## Outsider

> 1. Começo pelo erro de pronúncia. A palavra vereadores foi pronunciada com "e" mudo na sílaba inicial. Ora, vereadores tem um som aberto na sílaba inicial, tal como vereação ou verear.


Acho esta crítica injusta. Conheço muito boa gente que pronuncia assim a palavra. Aliás, o português de Portugal é conhecido por emudecer o _e_ átono, pelo que é a pronúncia com _e_ aberto que me parece mais artificial.


----------



## Outsider

Ciberdúvidas sobre o "ter de" e o "ter que".


----------



## minnieme

hello. I know that this may appear as a silly question for the natives speakers of portuguesse but i'm having troubles with this verb and with the prepositions that follow it. For example, if i say "tive que comprar os bilhetes" is correct? or should I use "tive de"? And  if both are correct, is there any difference between them?
 thank you


----------



## Joca

minnieme said:


> hello. i know that this may appear as a silly question for the natives speakers of portuguesse but i'm having troubles with this verb and with the prepositions that follow it. For example, if i say "tive que comprar os bilhetes" is correct? or should i use "tive de"? And if both are correct, is there any difference between them?
> thank you


 
Hi

Both forms are correct and there is no difference in meaning between them. 

JC


----------



## minnieme

muito obrigada,Joca


----------



## Vanda

Welcome minnieme, 

No, it isn't a silly question. We natives are always facing this issue. There is an explanation in here. Nowadays both are used naturally. 


> a... tradição gramatical tem insistido em *ter de* como a expressão correta para referir a necessidade ou a obrigação


 
Mais...
*[*QUOTE] Ter de emprega-se quando se subentendem palavras como necessidade, precisão, desejo, obrigação, antes da preposição de: Tenho de comer. Tenho de o ajudar. Tenho de trabalhar muito para viver. Ter que usa-se quando subentendemos palavras como muito, pouco, nada, algo, coisa, coisas. .... [/quote]


----------



## Outsider

I agree with the other replies. Prescriptively, you should use _ter de_ under most circumstances (a few set phrases require _ter que_), but in speech lots of people use _ter que_ every time.


----------



## cheshire

(1) Eu tenho *que* ir ao medico.​
(2) Eu tenho *de* ir ao medico.​
(3) Eu tenho *que* ir ao medico=Eu tenho *de* ir ao medico.​One of my textbooks says "ter de" expresses higher degree of obligation than "ter que", but I doubt the book's reliability, since I found some dubious descriptions. One of my friends said "ter que" is the same as "ter de". Do you agree with equation (3)?


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá, Cheshire

As formas "ter de"" e "ter que" são intercambiáveis. Todavia, segundo o professor Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, "ter de" implica mais obrigação, necessidade. Ex.: Tenho de pagar o aluguel hoje. No Google, o número de resultado de pesquisas é muito semelhante.

ML

Quando acessei o fórum não havia nehuma resposta para a pergunta de Minnieme. Dei a minha, e, em seguida, percebi que já havia várias precedentes. A resposta foi repetitiva, mas a intenção foi boa. Sorry.

ML


----------



## Outsider

cheshire said:


> One of my textbooks says "ter de" expresses higher degree of obligation than "ter que" [...]


Professor Mendes de Almeida's opinion notwithstanding, I disagree. The two expressions are normally interchangeable.


----------



## joanamcbarata

According to "Prontuário da Língua Portuguesa"(Porto Editora):

"Ter de" expresses an obligation or need, being equivalent to "precisar, dever".
"Tenho de ir trabalhar", "tens de ajudar o João"


"Ter que" is equivalent to "ter algo para"(have something to)  and it is used when the word prior to "que", is undefined.
"Tenho que fazer", "Tenho muito que dizer".

Minnieme, this is a tricky question for portuguese native speakers too. In Portugal, most people don't know how to use "ter de/que".
Orally, at least in Lisbon, it is more common to say "ter que", for both situations, altough it isn't grammatically correct.


----------



## maralto

I would say that TER DE has usually a stronger sense of obligation. TER QUE means that I have something do do, to eat, to talk about, but may not express obligation. For instance: TENHO QUE COMER EM CASA, FELIZMENTE! (I have food to eat at home, fortunatly!) or TENHO MUITO QUE FAZER, HOJE (I have a lot to do today, but not expressing obligation, it is just a fact.)If I want to express obligation, I would say: TENDO DE COMER EM CASA! or TENHO DE FAZER ISTO HOJE!
Anyway, most people use them both with the idea of obligation...


----------



## spielenschach

*Ter de ou Ter que?*



a)      *Tenho que* me ir embora.
b)      *Tenho de *me ir embora.






 a)      *Tenho que* me ir embora.
b)      *Tenho de *me ir embora.


*Tenho de* estudar. = sou obrigado/ tenho necessidade de estudar 
*Tenho que* estudar. = tenho muitas coisas para estudar


*Tenho que* comer. = tenho alimentos para comer. 
*Tenho de *comer. = tenho necessidade, ou devo comer.

·    *Ter que* usa-se no sentido de “ter algo para”. Usamos esta expressão quando antes do “que” podemos subentender as palavras “algo”, “coisa” ou “coisas. 
·    *Ter de *serve para exprimir “dever”, “obrigação”, “desejo” ou “necessidade” em relação a alguma coisa. Assim, tomando o exemplo inicial, “tenho de me ir embora” significa que se tem necessidade ou se é obrigado a ir embora.


----------



## Alandria

A diferença pode xistir, ou não. Mas eu, comno falante nativa da língua, não vejo qualquer diferença e tenho preferência ao "ter que" na oralidade, mas "ter de" na esrita formal.


----------



## flaberson

Sempre falo "ter que".


----------



## Portvcale

spielenschach said:


> *Ter de ou Ter que?*
> 
> 
> 
> a)      *Tenho que* me ir embora.
> b)      *Tenho de *me ir embora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a)      *Tenho que* me ir embora.
> b)      *Tenho de *me ir embora.
> 
> 
> *Tenho de* estudar. = sou obrigado/ tenho necessidade de estudar
> *Tenho que* estudar. = tenho muitas coisas para estudar
> 
> 
> *Tenho que* comer. = tenho alimentos para comer.
> *Tenho de *comer. = tenho necessidade, ou devo comer.
> 
> ·    *Ter que* usa-se no sentido de “ter algo para”. Usamos esta expressão quando antes do “que” podemos subentender as palavras “algo”, “coisa” ou “coisas.
> ·    *Ter de *serve para exprimir “dever”, “obrigação”, “desejo” ou “necessidade” em relação a alguma coisa. Assim, tomando o exemplo inicial, “tenho de me ir embora” significa que se tem necessidade ou se é obrigado a ir embora.


É isto. Realmente "ter de" não é igual a "ter que", mas isto são as subtilezas da língua portuguesa... a maioria dos falantes dizem, na maioria da vezes, "ter que"; eu estou incluído na maioria... mas tento escrever sempre "ter de"...


----------



## maralto

Portvcale said:


> É isto. Realmente "ter de" não é igual a "ter que", mas isto são as subtilezas da língua portuguesa... a maioria dos falantes dizem, na maioria da vezes, "ter que"; eu estou incluído na maioria... mas tento escrever sempre "ter de"...


 
Concordo perfeitamente com Spilenshsch e Portucale!

E uso, tanto na oralidade como na escrita, Ter DE para a obrigação e TER QUE para dizer que tenho algo que comer em casa, por exemplo....
Sei que a maior parte dos falantes (e dos que escrevem, também) usa estes termos indeferentemente. mas que há diferença, há....bom, talvez deixe de haver um dia...é assim que as línguas evoluem...


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que muitas pessoas confundem o "ter que" de "*tenho muito que fazer*", onde "que" é um pronome que significa "algo", e o "ter que", variante de "ter de", em "*tenho de/que trabalhar bastante hoje*", onde o "que" o "de" actuam apenas como partículas de ligação entre os verbos, isto é como preposições.

"Que" classifica-se geralmente como conjunção em português, nunca como preposição, daí que se considere mais correcta a versão "ter _de_". Mas, tirando esta diferença de registo, na maior parte das vezes "ter de" pode ser livremente substituído por "ter que", sem qualquer mudança de significado.

Outra coisa é a primeira expressão, "ter que" no sentido de "ter algo para", que é idiomática e incomum. Aqui, não só há diferença de significado, como nem sequer se aceita usar "de".


----------



## MOC

Já tivemos vários threads sobre esse tema. É um assunto sobre o qual é comum ter dúvidas. Espere um pouco e já os coloco.


Aqui está um


----------



## Francelho

Eu sei, pode-se dizer "Tens de estudar" ou "tens que estudar".

 Mas qual é a mais corrente, ao menos em Portugal?

 Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

É difícil de dizer, talvez '_tens de estudar_'.


----------



## Outsider

Ambas são bastante frequentes. _Creio_ que se considera a primeira preferível, do ponto de vista prescritivo. Ao menos, na escrita nota-se uma preferência por "ter de".


----------



## Leandro

Ambas as formas estão corretas. Mas "ter de" virou algo mais "culto", enquanto "ter que" virou algo mais coloquial.

Mas recomenda-se usar "ter de" em frases que já tenham muitos "que".


----------



## gvergara

Oi:

Acabo de ler num curso de português (que acho cada vez menos confiável) que a diferença entre _dever _e _ter de/ que_ é que nalguns casos, _dever _envolve uma obrigação mais moral do que objetiva.

_Você *tem de/ que* falar com com o chefe!_ (é uma obrigação)
_Você *deve* falar com o chefe!_ (é o que eu acho, acho que seria uma boa idéia)

Faz sentido, ao menos em inglês essa diferença pode se verificar, mas gostaria de confirmar que em português se passa o mesmo. Obrigado

Gonçalo


----------



## Vanda

É o mesmo caso dos posts acima.


----------



## Outsider

gvergara said:


> Faz sentido, ao menos em inglês essa diferença pode se verificar, mas gostaria de confirmar que em português se passa o mesmo.


Sim, à diferença do espanhol, em que _deber (de)_ e _tener que_ são sinónimos. Claro que em muitas situações a diferença entre necessidade e dever é meramente filosófica. Mas por exemplo em português é raro dizermos "devo fazer X" na linguagem corrente. O mais habitual é "tenho de/que fazer X" ou "preciso/necessito (de) fazer X".


----------



## Magicman4131

I have both seen and heard Brazilians use the phrases "ter de" and "ter que". Is one used in a certain type of situation, or are they both used interchangeably? Thanks!


----------



## ericpa06

There is really no diffence between use one or another.. But in my opnion "ter de" sounds a little more formal way, as "ter que" sounds a little more coloquial way to me... But it's probably just a regional thing, because from the place that I came is more common use "ter que"


----------



## ericpa06

There is a portuguese text talking about this, but basically it's does say that both phrases are equally right.
veja.abril.com.br/blog/sobre-palavras/consultorio/ter-de-fazer-ou-ter-que-fazer/


----------



## Istriano

*Ter de *is the formal version of *Ter que.*
*Ter que* is neutral and much more common these days (used from the most illiterate people to the finest columnists and writers).
If I were to compare it to English:_ Ter que _and_ Ter de _are not unlike the pair_ I will _vs_ I shall_ in English (with the different meaning of course, but with the same relationship between the two).
I never use _Ter de _in Portuguese, not even in the most formal contexts (because it's not obligatory).
I never use_ I shall _in English, not even in the most formal contexts (because it's not mandatory).

I wouldn't mark _I will_ and _Ter que_ as ''colloquial'', they belong to the neutral, non-marked language, it is the other option which is marked (formal).


----------



## SãoEnrique

So complicated!


----------



## Sonhadora

Olá a todos!
Preciso checar o seguinte: segundo recursos brasileiros, *"ter que"* e *"ter de"* são sinônimos significando obrigação, necessidade. Ao mesmo tempo se ressalta que é melhor optar por *"ter que"* quando se trata de alguma coisa que precisa ser feita (_Tenho muito que fazer_) e por *"ter de"* no caso de obrigação (_Tenho de trabalhar muito_). 

Já em alguns recursos europeus achei o seguinte: *"ter que"* é preferível quando a obrigação provém desde dentro, ou seja, de intenções pessoais, e *"ter de"* quando o dever é causado por circunstâncias exteriores e não íntimas do sujeito. É mesmo assim? Existe mesmo alguma diferença no uso destas expressões entre Portugal e o Brasil?

Muito grata


----------



## Vanda

Sonhadora, juntei a uma ou duas longas discussões sobre o assunto já existentes. Aqui vão outros links:
ões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'ter que' no título:
"ter de/ter que"
Tem que ter, meu querido!
ter a certeza que
ter a ver com algo ou ter que ver com algo
ter de / ter que
Ter que / Ter de / Dever
ter tido/ter que ter tido/tivesse tido...


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Sonhadora said:


> . É mesmo assim? Existe mesmo alguma diferença no uso destas expressões entre Portugal e o Brasil?


 Não sei. Até os portugueses usam muito _ter que.

_

*Ulrich diz não ter que "pedir desculpa" pelo que disse sobre sem ...*
www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/.../Interior.aspx?...i... - Translate this page
O  presidente executivo do BPI, Fernando Ulrich, afirmou esta terça-feira  no Parlamento que as afirmações que fez sobre sem-abrigo e a capacidade  dos *...* 
 *Economista diz que Portugal pode ter que abandonar euro - JN*
www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/.../Interior.aspx?...i... - Translate this page
Portugal pode vir a _ter que_  reestruturar a sua dívida e sair do euro devido aos problemas de  sustentabilidade e competitividade da economia semelhantes aos *...* 
 *Taxistas vão ter que fazer exames psicológicos - JN*
www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/.../Interior.aspx?...i... - Translate this page
Todos  os taxistas vão mesmo ter de fazer testes psicológicos, até Janeiro do  próximo ano, depois do provedor de Justiça ter considerado que a lei que  o *...* 
 *PCP diz que primeiro-ministro poderá ter que depor ...*
www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/.../Interior.aspx?...i... - Translate this page
O deputado do PCP João Oliveira defendeu hoje, terça-feira, que "está em aberto" a possibilidade de o primeiro-ministro _ter que_ prestar depoimento presencial *...* 
 *Pelo menos 35 pessoas poderão ter que ser realojadas - JN*
www.jn.pt › País › Setúbal - Translate this page
A  Câmara Municipal de Setúbal já identificou 35 pessoas residentes no  prédio onde ocorreu uma explosão que poderão vir a necessitar de  realojamento *...* 
 *Carlos Costa: BCP e ESFG vão ter que reforçar rácios de capital - JN*
www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/.../Interior.aspx?...i... - Translate this page
A  Autoridade Bancária Europeia (EBA) anunciou hoje os resultados dos  testes de stress feitos a 90 instituições financeiras, responsáveis por  cerca de 60% do *...* 
 *PT/Vivo: Telefónica poderá ter que subir oferta até aos 7,5 mil ME ...*


----------



## Sonhadora

Vanda, obrigadíssima pela ajuda!


----------



## englishmania

Teoricamente:
ter de comer = dever
ter que comer = ter algo para comer

Na prática:
Muita gente alterna entre o _ter que/ter de_  no sentido de dever  


Pessoalmente, quando quero dizer "dever" tento dizer "ter de", mas vai saindo um "ter que" pela naturalidade com que se ouve. Na escrita, uso "ter de".


----------



## spielenschach

Bom, a intenção também conta e então...


----------



## spielenschach

Na linguagem falada transmite-se a ideia ao interlocutor, portanto podemos dizer que a gramática é um pouco distorcida quando falamos, para uma mais rápida compreensão daquilo que queremos comunicar, portanto, neste pé, uma vez que o procedimento se generaliza, temos de (ou temos que) considerar correto.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

ter de = must
ter que = have to


----------



## Sonhadora

aprendiendo argento said:


> ter de = must
> ter que = have to


"Ter que" é mesmo para uma obrigação mais suave do que "ter de"? É o que li também, mas pelas respostas aqui percebo que não há diferença alguma, só que "ter de" é um pouco mais formal..


----------



## Outsider

Sonhadora said:


> "Ter que" é mesmo para uma obrigação mais suave do que "ter de"?


Não faço essa distinção, nem nunca encontrei quem a fizesse. De resto, mesmo em inglês _must_ e _have to_ são quase sempre sinónimos. (Talvez o Aprendiendo Argento estivesse a pensar em _must_ e _should_.)


----------



## Sonhadora

Outsider said:


> Não faço essa distinção, nem nunca encontrei quem a fizesse. De resto, mesmo em inglês _must_ e _have to_ são quase sempre sinónimos. (Talvez o Aprendiendo Argento estivesse a pensar em _must_ e _should_.)


Obrigada pela explicação, Outsider.
..Também li que "ter que" é para obrigação/necessidade procedendo de motivos internos, ou seja, pessoais, enquanto "ter de" é para obrigação determinada por circunstâncias externas (portanto, é mais forte). Mas acontece que não é nada disso.. Sempre é bom saber a visão dos falantes nativos


----------



## percivalpc

Geralmente, nas discussões de certo X errado, sinto falta de uma consciência mais aguda da distinção entre norma-padrão da língua e as demais variantes. Os que defendem indiscriminadamente o uso de certa expressão em qualquer situação porque ela se tornou comum entre os falantes se equivocam tanto quanto os que avaliam e criticam toda fala com base em regrinhas extraídas de gramáticas.

A norma-padrão tem um caráter muito mais estável e conservador; pela sua finalidade político-social de guiar a língua comum a todos, supradialetal, ela não é nem pode ser espontânea. Ela também se transforma e incorpora usos da linguagem coloquial, quando percebemos que esse acréscimo enriquece nosso discurso e se enquadra no conjunto de regras dessa gramática, mas rejeita os usos que não passam por esse crivo.

Pois bem: _ter_ _que_, com sentido de obrigação/necessidade, vai, sim, de encontro a essa gramática da língua-padrão. Como outros já mencionaram aqui, a palavra _que_ não é nem nunca foi preposição. _Que _é pronome ou conjunção. Esse é o motivo, muito simples. Poderia ser preposição só nesse caso, como uma exceção isolada? Poder, pode, se você quiser usá-la assim, e estará até acompanhado de um ou dois bons escritores antigos; realmente, a ideia de alguém, todo cheio de atitude de policial gramatical, criticar outra pessoa por usar _ter que_ parece muito boboca. Porém, caso você se veja numa situação de formalidade e prefira optar por usar como preposição a palavra que é tradicionalmente reconhecida como preposição, isto é, caso precise simplesmente se expressar na norma-padrão, a expressão _ter de_ para transmitir obrigação/necessidade é mais recomendada, é mais coerente com aquela gramática que dita o falar formal, sóbrio, preocupado. Não é um uso espontâneo, mas, de novo, o propósito da norma-padrão não é ser espontânea.

Acho que, muitas vezes, o _ter que_ é mais expressivo e mais adequado, mas estas nunca são ocasiões formais. Eu edito e reviso textos publicitários e nunca, jamais, sequer pensei em "corrigir" um _ter que_. É um uso especial da linguagem coloquial.

Afinal, preservar o formal significa preservar também o coloquial. É a distinção entre esses dois modos de falar que dá força expressiva a cada um.

Mas é só a minha opinião.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Outsider said:


> Não faço essa distinção, nem nunca encontrei quem a fizesse. De resto, mesmo em inglês _must_ e _have to_ são quase sempre sinónimos. (Talvez o Aprendiendo Argento estivesse a pensar em _must_ e _should_.)



Pelo menos em inglês americano _must _é apenas uma forma mais formal de _have to_ (em inglês britânico é diferente:_ I must _é pessoal [_I must study_=é importante pra mim], _I have to_ é obrigação vinda ''de fora'' [_I have to study_ = senão meus pais se zangam)...
No Brasil,no sentido de _precisar fazer_, _ter de _é mais formal que _ter que_. Na língua falada pode se ouvir: tenho que estudar (=tenho de estudar = preciso estudar); tenho muita coisa para estudar (=tenho muita coisa que estudar).
Na língua padrão mais rigorosa_: tenho de estudar ~ tenho muita coisa que estudar._
Essa oposição na língua falada (e até muitas vezes na língua escrita) frequentemente é feita assim: _tenho que estudar / preciso estudar ~ tenho muita coisa para estudar_

Há muitos americanos que nunca usam _must_. _Have to _lhes serve para tudo. Também tem muitos brasileiros que nunca usam _ter de_. Usam só _ter que_.


----------



## Outsider

Muito bem, mas isso são questões de registo. Em poucas palavras, "ter que" soa mais descuidado, e "ter de" soa mais fino. Estou de acordo, mas continuo a não achar diferença percetível no _significado_ das duas expressões.



percivalpc said:


> Pois bem: _ter_ _que_, com  sentido de obrigação/necessidade, vai, sim, de encontro a essa gramática  da língua-padrão. Como outros já mencionaram aqui, a palavra _que_ não é nem nunca foi preposição. _Que _é  pronome ou conjunção.


É interessante que no espanhol, que também classifica "que" como conjunção ou pronome, de acordo com o DRAE, toda a gente diz e escreve "tener que" sem complexos. Eu habituei-me a dizer e escrever "ter de" ao ponto de hoje me ser perfeitamente natural (embora de vez em quando ainda alterne com "ter que" na fala), mas nunca condenaria ninguém por dizer "ter que", e cada vez tendo mais a aceitar "ter que" na escrita também. Ao fim e ao cabo é picuinhas implicar com estas coisas em que nem sequer há grande unanimidade.


----------



## brenobrendan

Para mim dá no mesmo os dois. Não vejo diferença alguma! Acho que é procurar cabelo em ovo...


----------



## Löwenfrau

À parte as diferenças semânticas, como foi apontado, as quais contudo podem ser muito bem deduzidas do contexto, sou de opinião que a diferença entre "ter de" e "ter que" é só entre normal culta e língua falada/linguagem coloquial. Execrar alguém por usar o nosso tão comum "ter que", mesmo num telejornal, é preciosismo. Provavelmente a crítica tinha outras coisas mais graves em vista, e o "ter que" acabou sendo jogado no mesmo saco.


----------



## xiskxisk

What's so complicated about this?

_ter de_ = have to
_ter que_ = have "what" to

_Eu tenho de comer_ = I have to eat = I need to/must eat
_Eu tenho que comer_ = I have "what" to eat = I have something that I can eat


It's true, most natives don't differentiate and won't even notice whether you use _ter que_ or _ter de_, so, if you know the difference *there's no reason to not* use the appropriate expression.

É verdade que a maioria dos falantes nativos não distinguem as duas e nem sequer vão reparar se dizemos ter que ou ter de, por isso, se sabemos a diferença não há motivo nenhum para não usar a expressão apropriada. Não custa nada.


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> What's so complicated about this?
> 
> _ter de_ = have to
> _ter que_ = have "what" to
> 
> _Eu tenho de comer_ = I have to eat = I need to/must eat
> _Eu tenho que comer_ = I have "what" to eat = I have something that I can eat
> 
> 
> It's true, most natives don't differentiate and won't even notice whether you use _ter que_ or _ter de_, so, if you know the difference *there's no reason to not* use the appropriate expression.
> 
> É verdade que a maioria dos falantes nativos não distinguem as duas e nem sequer vão reparar se dizemos ter que ou ter de, por isso, se sabemos a diferença não há motivo nenhum para não usar a expressão apropriada. Não custa nada.



A questão central reside precisamente nesse '_apropriada_'. Porquê apropriada?
Fernando Pessoa estropeou a língua quando escreveu '_Quem quer passar além do Bojador* tem que* passar além da dor'_? ('_Mar Português_'). Não me digam que é licença poética, como já vi escrito, à falta de outros argumentos. É que já no século XVI um mestre da língua (e, por sinal, um dos nossos primeiros gramáticos e normatizador da língua), João de Barros, usou essa expressão e, que eu saiba, João de Barros não era poeta nem as '_Décadas_' foram escritas em verso.
'_além desta injúria que lhe fazia, sabia tanto que secava os rios e tolhia as novidades não serem boas, tudo a fim dele não haver tanto tributo do reino como soía, pera não *ter que* dar àqueles que o serviam fielmente, e ele se levantar com o reino. El-Rei, com estas e outras fábulas indinado contra o filho, tirou-lhe as rendas que lhe dava pera se manter…_'
João de Barros, '_Décadas da Ásia'_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

xiskxisk said:


> É verdade que a maioria dos falantes nativos não distinguem as duas e nem sequer vão reparar se dizemos ter que ou ter de, por isso, se sabemos a diferença não há motivo nenhum para não usar a expressão apropriada. Não custa nada.


Acho que me custaria muito ter *que *mudar minha fala só porque alguns gramáticos desinformados acordaram com vontade de ver diferença onde não há. Acho que, para variar, estamos precisando rever nosso entendimento de norma padrão. É que, no fim, esse tipo de discussão sempre acaba esbarrando nesse obstáculo. É certamente um ponto em que o ensino nas escolas tem deixado muito a desejar.


----------



## xiskxisk

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acho que me custaria muito ter *que *mudar minha fala só porque alguns gramáticos desinformados acordaram com vontade de ver diferença onde não há. Acho que, para variar, estamos precisando rever nosso entendimento de norma padrão. É que, no fim, esse tipo de discussão sempre acaba esbarrando nesse obstáculo. É certamente um ponto em que o ensino nas escolas tem deixado muito a desejar.



Não é consensual que o _ter que_ possa ser usado com o sentido de obrigatoriedade, já o _ter de_ é perfeitamente consensual que tem o sentido de obrigatoriedade.

Não existe nenhuma vantagem em usar_ ter que_ que é controverso, em vez de _ter de_ que é perfeitamente consensual.

A norma é o que é. Serve para facilitar a comunicação entre todos os falantes da mesma língua, pois caso contrário surgiriam divergências que dificultariam a mutua compreensão.
A norma tenta compreender o racional da nossa língua, e desaconselha usos que vão contra este racional e que geralmente resultam do desconhecimento desse racional.
É o caso do _ter que_ com sentido de obrigatoriedade. Não há como explicar que o _ter que_ tenha sentido de obrigatoriedade. Apenas podemos encolher os ombros e dizer que é assim, e desejar boa sorte a quem tentar classificar o _que_ nessa expressão.

Ninguém te obriga a seguir a norma à risca. Podes fazê-lo tanto quanto prezes a utilidade da norma.

http://ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=15563
http://ciberduvidas.pt/articles.php?rid=1227


----------



## Ariel Knightly

xiskxisk said:


> A norma é o que é.


Exatamente. A norma é o que é, e não aquilo que Zezinho resolveu que ela deveria ser. Mais uma vez recomendo que paremos para rever nosso entendimento do que seja essa tal de "norma padrão". Estudar um pouquinho de linguística não faz mal a ninguém. Curiosamente qualquer um se acha profundo conhecedor de línguas mesmo sem nunca ter sentido o cheiro de linguística na vida. Já pensou se o mesmo acontecesse com engenharia e medicina?


----------



## xiskxisk

Mas não são só os Zés das esquina que defendem que não se deve usar "ter que" com sentido de obrigatoriedade. Há gramáticos que defendem isso, tal como os que defendem não haver problema.

 Eu como não sou nenhum entendido, pelo sim pelo não, e como não me custa mais dizer ou escrever "ter de" do que "ter que", aliás até poupo uma letra; prefiro usar a forma "ter de" que é consensual, do que a outra que não me vai trazer qualquer vantagem mas apenas o repúdio por algumas pessoas.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

xiskxisk said:


> Mas não são só os Zés das esquina que defendem que não se deve usar "ter que" com sentido de obrigatoriedade. Há gramáticos que defendem isso, tal como os que defendem não haver problema.


Tome cuidado, pois muitos Zezinhos têm diploma e prestígio. 


xiskxisk said:


> ... e como não me custa mais dizer ou escrever "ter de" do que "ter que", ...


Sim, pode te custar. Dependendo do contexto, sua fala pode soar pedante. Se for sua escolha ser um sujeito afetado, que seja então uma escolha consciente.


----------



## xiskxisk

Ariel Knightly said:


> Tome cuidado, pois muitos Zezinhos têm diploma e prestígio.
> Sim, pode te custar. Dependendo do contexto, sua fala pode soar pedante. Se for sua escolha ser um sujeito afetado, que seja então uma escolha consciente.



Muita gente não sabe que quando se quer expressar obrigatoriedade é consensual usar "ter de" e que ter "ter que" é controverso, e nem irá reparar quando alguém usa uma forma ou outra. Só irá reparar quem saiba, e seria muito estranho que criticassem por se usar a expressão que é consensual.

Se achas que falar duma forma correcta tem conotação negativa, é a tua maneira de pensar, mas espero que não haja muita gente a pensar dessa forma. Uma comunidade que pensasse dessa forma, acabaria a falar uma outra língua que não Português.


----------



## anaczz

Bem, parece que um boa parcela da comunidade do lado de cá da poça pensa assim e o melhor, é que fala português, sim. A questão não é "falar de uma forma correta ou não", mas "o que é correto?".


----------



## xiskxisk

Eu não devia ter dito correcto mas sim segundo a norma. A norma não é necessariamente mais correcta visto que existe um certo nível de arbitrariedade na escolha da norma.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, fiquei algum tempo sem retornar ao fio, espero que o tom das discussões seja de camaradagem.  Podemos discutir ideias/premissas, etc. diferentes sem agravar/ofender/diminuir seja lá que ideia/opinião/premissa qualquer um de nós tenha. Nosso fórum é um - se não o único - em que as discussões são permitidas e abertas. Queremos mantê-lo assim, certo? 
A moderadora zelosa


----------



## Ariel Knightly

xiskxisk said:


> Se achas que falar duma forma correcta tem conotação negativa, é a tua maneira de pensar, mas espero que não haja muita gente a pensar dessa forma. Uma comunidade que pensasse dessa forma, acabaria a falar uma outra língua que não Português.


Xiskxisk, a norma - ou pelo menos isso que está sendo chamado de "norma" - nem sempre é bem-vinda. Não conheço profundamente o seu dialeto, mas se em Portugal não for ridículo dizer _ter de_ em registros informais, deve haver outras formas que soem inadequadas nesses contextos.


xiskxisk said:


> Eu não devia ter dito correcto mas sim segundo a norma.


OK, então o problema é "Que diabos é essa tal de norma?". Não conheço um único falante culto que nunca diga _ter que_, o que já é mais do que suficiente para tratar essa forma como pertencente à norma culta. Tentar invalidar esse fato com explicações delirantes buscando "provar" uma suposta incorreção intrínseca a essa forma faz tanto sentido quanto buscar provas de que é o Sol que gira em torno da Terra. Às vezes consigo entender como Galileu se sentia...

Acho complicada essa postura de evitar certas formas por conta da opinião de autointitulados "gramáticos", porque essas "autoridades" estão sempre inventando um _pet peeve_ novo, claro que geralmente tomando o cuidado de disfarçá-lo com explicações "racionais" que justifiquem suas posições. Se o gramático apenas admitisse que está simplesmente tentando universalizar seu gosto pessoal, você não o levaria tão a sério, levaria?

Como o que está em questão é a definição de norma, deixo aqui um texto sobre o assunto para quem tiver interesse.


----------



## xiskxisk

Ariel Knightly said:


> Xiskxisk, a norma - ou pelo menos isso que está sendo chamado de "norma" - nem sempre é bem-vinda. Não conheço profundamente o seu dialeto, mas se em Portugal não for ridículo dizer _ter de_ em registros informais, deve haver outras formas que soem inadequadas nesses contextos.


Não consigo compreender porque é que há-de soar ridículo dizer _ter de_. Como já disse, neste caso a maior parte das pessoas tem uma reacção de completa indiferença pois não tem sequer consciência que existe essa questão do _ter de_ e do _ter que_.

Note-se também que na fala _ter de_ é praticamente indistinguível de _ter que_, por exemplo as seguintes frases:
Tenho de dizer uma coisa = /ˈtɐɲ *d* diˈzeɾ ˈumɐ ˈkojzɐ/
Tenho que dizer uma coisa = /ˈtɐɲ *k* diˈzeɾ ˈumɐ ˈkojzɐ/
E acabam por ser ambas pronunciadas como: /ˈtɐɲʔ diˈzeɾ ˈumɐ ˈkojzɐ/
Ou em fala bastante rápida: /ˈtɐɲ dˈzeɾ ˈmɐ ˈkojzɐ/

Por isso como vês nem faz sentido dizer que _ter de_ soa estranho num contexto informal, pois é precisamente nesse contexto que mais se torna indistinguível de _ter que_, além da tal questão de não haver consciência da alegada diferença.

Quanto a haver contextos em que a norma é mal vista, já falei disso anteriormente. A norma não costuma ser mal vista na escrita em aspecto nenhum, e na fala também não é mal vista no que toca à gramática. A única coisa que soa de forma pouco natural, são aquelas pessoas que tentam pronunciar todos os sons separadamente como se estivessem a ler sílaba a sílaba, mas nesse aspecto até há coisas que nem a norma recomenda.

Por exemplo:
- Administrador, ministro, adivinha, etc: na pronúncia padrão não se pronuncia o primeiro i, no entanto há quem o faça, soando de forma pouco natural.
Em questões gramaticais como nas seguintes frases, a forma normativa é sempre considerada mais adequada quer em escrita quer em fala informal:
- A gente chegámos a tempo - A gente chegou a tempo.
- Espero que póssamos chegar a acordo - Espero que possamos chegar a acordo.
- Espero que váiamos a tempo - Espero que vamos a tempo.
- Amanhã viemos cá outra vez - Amanhã vimos cá outra vez.
- Ele interviu a tempo - Ele interveio a tempo.
- Quando eu ver que chegaste... - Quando eu vir que chegaste...

Ainda me hás-de dar exemplos em que a norma seja inadequada. Não estou a ver nenhum. 



Ariel Knightly said:


> OK, então o problema é "Que diabos é essa tal de norma?". Não conheço um único falante culto que nunca diga _ter que_, o que já é mais do que suficiente para tratar essa forma como pertencente à norma culta. Tentar invalidar esse fato com explicações delirantes buscando "provar" uma suposta incorreção intrínseca a essa forma faz tanto sentido quanto buscar provas de que é o Sol que gira em torno da Terra. Às vezes consigo entender como Galileu se sentia...
> 
> Acho complicada essa postura de evitar certas formas por conta da opinião de autointitulados "gramáticos", porque essas "autoridades" estão sempre inventando um _pet peeve_ novo, claro que geralmente tomando o cuidado de disfarçá-lo com explicações "racionais" que justifiquem suas posições. Se o gramático apenas admitisse que está simplesmente tentando universalizar seu gosto pessoal, você não o levaria tão a sério, levaria?
> 
> Como o que está em questão é a definição de norma, deixo aqui um texto sobre o assunto para quem tiver interesse.


Aqui está uma simples pesquisa onde aparecem muitos títulos de notícias com "temos de": https://www.google.pt/search?q=intitle:"temos+de"


----------



## mexerica feliz

" ter de" dá um ar de (querer) ser pedante, as pessoas que usam, também usam outras palavras que soam à moda antiga, como "quatorze"... Ou falam "devo de ir", "preciso de fazer", "moro à rua tal"...


----------



## anaczz

xiskxisk said:


> Note-se também que na fala _ter de_ é praticamente indistinguível de _ter que_, por exemplo as seguintes frases:
> Tenho de dizer uma coisa = /ˈtɐɲ *d* diˈzeɾ ˈumɐ ˈkojzɐ/
> Tenho que dizer uma coisa = /ˈtɐɲ *k* diˈzeɾ ˈumɐ ˈkojzɐ/
> E acabam por ser ambas pronunciadas como: /ˈtɐɲʔ diˈzeɾ ˈumɐ ˈkojzɐ/
> Ou em fala bastante rápida: /ˈtɐɲ dˈzeɾ ˈmɐ ˈkojzɐ/


Na pronúncia brasileira essa diferença é mais marcante (algo como dji e qui)



> Ainda me hás-de dar exemplos em que a norma seja inadequada. Não estou a ver nenhum.


Lembro, por exemplo, o uso de mesóclises incluindo contrações pronominais, durante conversas informais. Não sei como seriam aceitas em Portugal, mas aqui, conferiria uma aura de pedantismo ou, dependendo do grupo, até de ridículo ao falante.
- A conta, se faz o favor.
- Paga-la-á em dinheiro ou cartão?
- Cartão. Tens uma máquina portátil? Trá-ma-ias (está certo isto?) à mesa?.



> Aqui está uma simples pesquisa onde aparecem muitos títulos de notícias com "temos de": https://www.google.pt/search?q=intitle:"temos+de"


Repare que os 30.000 sítios são, em sua maioria, portugueses (mesmo porque a pesquisa foi feita em Portugal)
Aqui, minha pesquisa mostra 125 milhões de resultados com "temos que"


----------



## Vanda

Eu ainda acho, afora o registro padrão ou popular, que tem muito a ver, também, com a região em que a pessoa vive, sem pedantismo ou gramaticismo.


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> " ter de" dá um ar de (querer) ser pedante, as pessoas que usam, também usam outras palavras que soam à moda antiga, como "quatorze"... Ou falam "devo de ir", "preciso de fazer", "moro à rua tal"...


Aparentemente essa é uma percepção que ocorre no Brasil mas não em Portugal. Talvez seja essa a causa da nossa opinião divergente.



anaczz said:


> Lembro, por exemplo, o uso de mesóclises incluindo contrações pronominais, durante conversas informais. Não sei como seriam aceitas em Portugal, mas aqui, conferiria uma aura de pedantismo ou, dependendo do grupo, até de ridículo ao falante.
> - A conta, se faz o favor.
> - Paga-la-á em dinheiro ou cartão?
> - Cartão. Tens uma máquina portátil? Trá-ma-ias (está certo isto?) à mesa?.


Repara que isso são diferenças entre registos informais e formais. Usando o teu exemplo, em Portugal dir-se-ia:

Registo formal:
- A conta se faz favor.
- Pagá-la-á em numerário ou cartão?
- Cartão. Tem terminal portátil? Trar-mo-ia à mesa?

Registo informal:
- A conta se faz favor.
- Vai pagá-la em numerário ou cartão?
- Cartão. Tem terminal portátil? Podia trazer-mo à mesa?

No entanto ambas estão correctas segundo a norma. Por isso não é um exemplo em que a norma não bem-vinda.


----------



## anaczz

A questão não é a correção, mas o "julgamento" feito por quem ouve o primeiro registro (equivocadamente, suponho, classificado como informal).


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> - Cartão. Tens uma máquina portátil? Trá-ma-ias (está certo isto?) à mesa?.



É '_trar-ma-ias_', anaczz. Os verbos _'dizer'_ e '_fazer_' seguem a mesma regra (_'far-ma-ias', dir-ma-ias'). _ Não lhe dou nenhuma novidade se disser que a imensa maioria dos portugueses, mesmo nas circunstâncias mais exigentes, foge de tais formas, admitindo com alguma boa vontade que as conhecem. É invulgar ouvir ou ler '_dir-me-ias_' ('_Dir-me-ias a verdade se te perguntasse?_'),  ou _'far-me-ias'_ ('_Far-me-ias o favor de me dizer o que se passa contigo?) e 'trar-me-ias' ('Trar-me-ias essa obra se ta pedisse?'),_ mesmo em escritos formais_, _se bem que, de longe em longe, tropecemos nelas. Mais raro ainda, claro, com a contracção dos pronomes. Obviamente, as pessoas preferem outras formas verbais menos complicadas e problemáticas: ('_Dizias-me a verdade se te perguntasse?'_ e por aí adiante). E obviamente também a prática, neste como noutros casos, anda longe daquilo que os puristas recomendam. É uma situação extrema e, em todo o caso, diferente da questão '_ter que_' versus '_ter de'. 
_Creio que ninguém discute o significado ou a correcção de '_ter de'. _Há é quem ponha em causa o uso de '_ter que_' com o mesmo significado, a meu ver sem argumentos sólidos e sem grande proveito porque até mesmo em Portugal o uso de '_ter que' _é muitíssimo comum e não é censurado, mesmo em contextos formais, até porque é discutível que se trate realmente de um erro. Parece-me, por isso, estulto invocar 'a norma'. Os brasileiros, pelo que vejo, usam exclusiva ou quase exclusivamente '_ter que_'. Só eles são mais de 90% dos falantes do português. Dos restantes a grande maioria faz o mesmo. Perante números desses não há 'norma' que resista, digam os puristas o que disserem. 

P.S. Já agora deixem-me acrescentar um comentário quanto à suposta distinção de significados de '_ter de_' e '_ter que_'. Já quando eu andava no liceu e na faculdade (vai meio século) a questão se discutia e lembro-me de alguém, que já então admitia as duas formas, me ter dito que devia usar '_ter de_' quando a obrigação fosse moral (ou seja, quando a pessoa faz o que tem de fazer por imperativo de consciência) e '_ter que' _quando a obrigação resultasse de um constrangimento físico ou de imposição externa. É uma distinção muito à maneira e ao gosto de um jurista, mas, para ser franco, nunca vi interesse nela, não sei que fundamento possa ter e, que me aperceba, nem mesmo os outros juristas lhe fazem vénia.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> Os brasileiros, pelo que vejo, usam exclusiva ou quase exclusivamente '_ter que_'. Só eles são mais de 90% dos falantes do português. Dos restantes a grande maioria faz o mesmo. Perante números desses não há 'norma' que resista, digam os puristas o que disserem.


Inspirou-me a fazer umas contas. 

Usei os números da Wikipedia, aqui e aqui, tomando apenas os países de língua oficial portuguesa, sem a Guiné Equatorial. Nos casos de discrepâncias entre as duas páginas, considerei a maior estimativa da percentagem de falantes fluentes em português. 

O Brasil é imbatível, com 84% do total de falantes.
Em 2.º lugar está Angola, com 6%.
Em 3.º lugar, Moçambique com 5%.
E em 4.º lugar Portugal, com uns míseros 4% do total. 
Os restantes países contribuem com menos de 1% cada um.

Detalhes no anexo.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Qual a diferença de ter de, ter que, há que?
Ex:
Tem que (de?) fazer o que lhe pedi, bem rápido.
(Há que?) Tem que (se?) ir por outro caminho.
(Há que?) Tem que ser feito alguma coisa


----------



## englishmania

*ter de: *dever, ter obrigação de
*há que:* dever, ter de, ser preciso
*ter que:* ter o que/ ter algo que    (mas também se usa com o sentido de "ter de", apesar de não ser considerada a forma mais correta)


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> *ter de: *dever, ter obrigação de
> *há que:* dever, ter de, ser preciso
> *ter que:* ter o que/ ter algo que    (mas também se usa com o sentido de "ter de", apesar de não ser considerada a forma mais correta)



Seria errado dizer "Há de se fazer alguma coisa" no sentido de dever?


----------



## englishmania

“Há de se fazer alguma coisa” é possível e está correto, mas não no sentido de “dever”.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> “Há de se fazer alguma coisa” é possível e está correto, mas não no sentido de “dever”.



Em que sentido, então?


----------



## englishmania

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Em que sentido, então?


O sentido expresso pela construção “há de”. Alguém fará alguma coisa...
Há uma ideia de intenção, esperança,...

Sendo falante nativo, não lhe é fácil identificar estas diferenças?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> O sentido expresso pela construção “há de”. Alguém fará alguma coisa...
> Há uma ideia de intenção, esperança,...
> 
> Sendo falante nativo, não lhe é fácil identificar estas diferenças?



Não, porque no Brasil só se usa tem que para tudo, a não ser no caso de há-de.


----------



## Nonstar

Eu tenho de fazer.
Eu tenho a obrigação de fazer. Omite-se "a obrigação/a necessidade de", _voa lá (tu)! Eu tenho de fazer/correr/fugir._
Edição:
Após ler o comentário seguinte, percebi que não estava raciocinando bem.


----------



## guihenning

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Não, porque no Brasil só se usa tem que para tudo, a não ser no caso de há-de.


Eu falo frequentemente “tenho de x” e muita gente também, embora “ter de”, no Brasil, seja de uso mais formal e escrito.


----------



## diphthongo_rhythmico

Como já disseram, "Ter que" tem sentido differente de "Ter de". 
"Tenho que fazer": tenho algo para fazer. 
"Tenho de fazer": devo fazer. 

Isso se evidencia quando substituimos o "Ter" pelo "haver". 
"Há muito que fazer" e "hei de fazer".

No entanto, paresce que alguns bons auctores cagavam e andavam pra isso.
Cito um portugues, pra o não dizerem vicio do Brasil:  

"Quem quer passar além do Bojador,
*Tem que* passar além da dor"
(Fernando Pessoa, Mar Portugues).


----------



## guihenning

Bom, ao dizer que certos autores cagavam para uma regra inventada por sabe-se lá quem, você mostra cagar para a história da sua língua, apesar da pretensa afeição pela história manifestada em grafia obsoleta inventada em grande parte, outra parte é só mesmo português moderno. O importante é tentar.
A pretensa diferenciação entre ter de e ter que não existe propriamente dizendo, não tem eco na história da língua e no uso hodierno as formas parecem somente diferir no português europeu, com boa variação. Fernando mostra-nos exatamente isso. Nos mais antigos textos, diga-se, era "ter que" que abundava e não a outra forma, que só teve real aderência em Portugal, não propriamente no Brasil, embora se use, sobretudo no registro mais formal.


----------



## Ari RT

Há no WR outros ambientes nos quais você poderia exercitar o seu gosto por latim e etimologia, o Language Lab, o Etymology, History of languages, and Linguistics (EHL) e o Lingua Latina (Latin). Nesses forums, grafias históricas e discussões sobre a origem de palavras e expressões são bem vindas e não atrapalham os estrangeiros que querem aprender a usar CORRETAMENTE o Português.


----------



## diphthongo_rhythmico

Ari RT said:


> Há no WR outros ambientes nos quais você poderia exercitar o seu gosto por latim e etimologia, o Language Lab, o Etymology, History of languages, and Linguistics (EHL) e o Lingua Latina (Latin). Nesses forums, grafias históricas e discussões sobre a origem de palavras e expressões são bem vindas e não atrapalham os estrangeiros que querem aprender a usar CORRETAMENTE o Português.



Mil perdões a todos. Excluirei minhas postagens, e a partir de então me adequarei às regras.  
Obrigado pela gentileza de informar e sugerir.


----------

